# emerge BIND

## pawu123

Hallo,

ich habe mich endlich durchgerungen auf Gentoo zu wechseln!

Ich möchte einen kleinen Webserver Installieren, bin mir noch unklar ob ich Lampp Installieren soll.

Habt Ihr erfahrung damit?

So jetzt zu meinem Akuten Problem, ich möchte Bind Installieren bricht aber mit dem fehler ab:

!!! ERROR: net-dns/bind-9.3.2 failed.

!!! Function dyn_install, Line 1057, Exitcode 0

!!! Insecure binaries detected

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Was bedeutet das ich habe versucht die suche zu benützen aber leider ohne Erfolg.

Gruß

Patrick

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Willkommen im Forum pawu123

Bevor wir grossartig weitermachen möchte ich dich auf unsere Forenregeln aufmerksam machen. Besonders Punkt 13 der Regel sei dir in diesem Fall näher gelegt  :Wink:  . Wäre schön wenn du den Output dementsprechend anpasst.

 *pawu123 wrote:*   

> [...]Ich möchte einen kleinen Webserver Installieren, bin mir noch unklar ob ich Lampp Installieren soll.[..]

 

Ob du das installieren sollst musst du selber entscheiden  :Smile:  Wenn du NUR einen Webserver brauchst reicht dir Apache vollkommen aus. Wenn du PHP sowie MySQL benötigst, dann bedarf es eines LAMP's.

 *pawu123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So jetzt zu meinem Akuten Problem, ich möchte Bind Installieren bricht aber mit dem fehler ab:
> 
> !!! ERROR: net-dns/bind-9.3.2 failed.
> ...

 

Bitte lies in Zukunft die Fehlermeldungen genau durch. Da steht:

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Du hast leider genau das gemacht, was du nicht solltest  :Smile:  Anstatt z.B. die letzen 20-30 Zeilen des Build Prozesses zu posten (was uns sehr geholfen hätte) hast du nur den Error (der uns nicht sehr viel weiter hilft, ausser dass er bestätigt dass ein Fehler besteht) gepostet. Von daher solltest du das nachholen, damit wir dir helfen können.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pawu123

So jetzt habe ich nochmal die Fehlermeldung!

prepallstrip:

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

   usr/lib/libisc.so.11.0.1

   usr/lib/libisccc.so.0.2.1

   usr/lib/libdns.so.21.0.1

   usr/lib/libisccfg.so.1.0.6

   usr/lib/libbind9.so.0.0.7

   usr/lib/liblwres.so.9.1.1

   usr/sbin/named

   usr/sbin/lwresd

   usr/sbin/rndc

   usr/sbin/rndc-confgen

   usr/sbin/dnssec-keygen

   usr/sbin/dnssec-signzone

   usr/sbin/named-checkconf

   usr/sbin/named-checkzone

making executable: /usr/lib/libbind9.so.0.0.7

making executable: /usr/lib/libdns.so.21.0.1

making executable: /usr/lib/libisc.so.11.0.1

making executable: /usr/lib/libisccc.so.0.2.1

making executable: /usr/lib/libisccfg.so.1.0.6

making executable: /usr/lib/liblwres.so.9.1.1

QA Notice: the following files contain insecure RUNPATH's

 Please file a bug about this at https://bugs.gentoo.org/

 For more information on this issue, kindly review:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/81745

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/lib/libisccc.so.0.2.1

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/lib/libdns.so.21.0.1

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/lib/libisccfg.so.1.0.6

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/lib/libbind9.so.0.0.7

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/named

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/lwresd

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/rndc

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/rndc-confgen

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/dnssec-keygen

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/dnssec-signzone

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/named-checkconf

/var/tmp/portage/bind-9.3.2/image//usr/lib usr/sbin/named-checkzone

!!! ERROR: net-dns/bind-9.3.2 failed.

!!! Function dyn_install, Line 1057, Exitcode 0

!!! Insecure binaries detected

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

----------

## pawu123

Kann es was bringen wenn ich emrege Portage und emerge --sync durchführe?

----------

## Deever

 *pawu123 wrote:*   

> ich möchte Bind Installieren

 Nein, das möchtest du nicht.

Du möchtest stattdessen djbdns oder dnsmasq verwenden.

 *Quote:*   

> Gruß
> 
> Patrick

 Gruß && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## SinoTech

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *pawu123 wrote:*   ich möchte Bind Installieren Nein, das möchtest du nicht.
> 
> Du möchtest stattdessen djbdns oder dnsmasq verwenden.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Ich steh auf deine kurzen Postings  :Wink:   .. evtl. könntest du ihm aber jetzt noch kurz erklären warum er das will  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## chrib

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pawu123 wrote:*   [...]Ich möchte einen kleinen Webserver Installieren, bin mir noch unklar ob ich Lampp Installieren soll.[..] 
> 
> Ob du das installieren sollst musst du selber entscheiden  Wenn du NUR einen Webserver brauchst reicht dir Apache vollkommen aus. Wenn du PHP sowie MySQL benötigst, dann bedarf es eines LAMP's.
> ...

 

Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.  :Smile: 

Für den Webserver würde ich lighttpd empfehlen, welcher auch sehr leicht zu installieren und und vor allem zu konfigurieren ist. PHP kann er auch, so dass es wirklich kein Problem ist, ein System aufzubauen was so funktioniert wie die gängigen LAMP-Dinger.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. 
> 
> Für den Webserver würde ich lighttpd empfehlen, welcher auch sehr leicht zu installieren und und vor allem zu konfigurieren ist.

 

Naja, ich wollte ihm eigentlich damit nur aufzeigen dass LAMP != APACHE ist. Wenn er Apache zusammen mit Mysql und PHP installiert, dann ist es nunmal (unter Linux) ein LAMP. Wenn er nur Apache installiert, hat er erstmal nur Apache.

 *chrib wrote:*   

> PHP kann er auch, so dass es wirklich kein Problem ist, ein System aufzubauen was so funktioniert wie die gängigen LAMP-Dinger.

 

Ich denke, dass ist eher ein Problem als ein Gewinn. Zumindest für einen blutigen Anfänger. Denn die Anzahl Dokus zu einem waschechten LAMP (also Apache, Mysql und PHP) sind zahlreicher, die Fehlersuche einfacher. Wer sich überhaupt nicht auskennt mit einem LAMP wird mühe haben "was ähnliches" nachzubasteln..

Just my 2 Cents  :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Deever

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ich steh auf deine kurzen Postings   .. evtl. könntest du ihm aber jetzt noch kurz erklären warum er das will 

 Nun, BIND ist auch dann keine Alternative, wenn man einmal davon absieht, daß es fürchterlich stinkt. Oder kennst du einen Nameserver, der zwar "Views" unterstützt, aber bei dem man alle Reverese DNS Einträge manuell pflegen darf und der nicht mal ordentlich Syntaxfehler in der Konfigurationsdatei loggt, sondern sich lautlos verabschiedet. BIND ist eines der ganz dunklen Kapitel in der Geschichte der Informatik, nicht nur deshalb, weil sich mehrmals Entwickler angewidert von ihm distanziert haben.

Im Gegensatz dazu stehen mit djbdns und/oder dnsmasq zwei leistungsfähige Alternativen bereit, die nicht nur leichter zu handhaben sind, sondern sich auch *einiges" leichter konfiguriern lassen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## SinoTech

Ahja ... und wieder etwas schlauer  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## think4urs11

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nun, BIND ist auch dann keine Alternative, wenn man einmal davon absieht, daß es fürchterlich stinkt. Oder kennst du einen Nameserver, der zwar "Views" unterstützt, aber bei dem man alle Reverese DNS Einträge manuell pflegen darf und der nicht mal ordentlich Syntaxfehler in der Konfigurationsdatei loggt, sondern sich lautlos verabschiedet. BIND ist eines der ganz dunklen Kapitel in der Geschichte der Informatik, nicht nur deshalb, weil sich mehrmals Entwickler angewidert von ihm distanziert haben.
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu stehen mit djbdns und/oder dnsmasq zwei leistungsfähige Alternativen bereit, die nicht nur leichter zu handhaben sind, sondern sich auch *einiges" leichter konfiguriern lassen.

 

Fully agreed

Andererseits ist es aber auch so das jemand der es gemeistert hat ein etwas komplexeres bind (und sendmail) setup fehlerfrei, stabil und sicher ans Laufen zu bringen durch nichts mehr erschüttert werden kann   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## caraboides

Kann euch nur ganz doll zustimmen das Bind furchtbar ist. Ich musste mal einen verhuntzten dns server fixen, habe fast 1 Woche dafür gebraucht. Bis ich dahinter kahm, das SyntaxFehler in der Konfig kaum gelogt werden. Ich habe es aber gemeister (und bin bestimmt 5 Jahre gealtert dabei  :Wink: )

Ich habe nur angst das mich heute mal einer Fragt, was ich da auf der Kiste gemacht habe. Weil wissen tue ich es auch nicht mehr.   :Confused: 

CU

----------

## pawu123

Und zurück zu meinem Fehler  :Smile: 

1. Was könnte der Fehler sein und wie behebe ich ihn?

2. Wenn ich z. b. djdns Installiere muß ich erst die reste von bind runter bekommen aber wie?

Gruß

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pawu123 wrote:*   

> 2. Wenn ich z. b. djdns Installiere muß ich erst die reste von bind runter bekommen aber wie?

 

Es gibt keine Reste... 

Naja, ausser den paar Kompilatsversuchen. Aber installiert wird erst, wenn das Paket sauber durchkompiliert hat.

 *pawu123 wrote:*   

> Kann es was bringen wenn ich emrege Portage und emerge --sync durchführe?

 

Portage neu zu emergen bringt nur was, wenn es veraltet ist. Und ein emerge --sync kann sich lohnen, kommt darauf an wie lange der letzte sync her ist.

Viel interessanter wäre aber zu erfahren, was ein emerge --info ausgibt. (Und diesmal bitte in code Tags  :Wink:  ).

STiGMaTa

----------

## pawu123

Das System ist tau frisch!!!

Das wird mir ausgegeben bei emerge --info:

server80 bind # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Katmai)

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt ctype cups dba dri eds emboss encode esd expat fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl tcpd tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml xmms xsl xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## SinoTech

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Viel interessanter wäre aber zu erfahren, was ein emerge --info ausgibt. (Und diesmal bitte in code Tags  ).
> ...

 

Also vor die Ausgabe ein [ code] und dahinter ein [ /code] (Ohne Leerzeichen in den tags natürlich). Die Code-tags erleichtern das lesen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## pawu123

Also vielen Dank für deine Kritik (unwissen schützt vor Strafe nicht!)  :Smile: 

Aber hast du auch einen Vorschlag was mir bei meinem Problem helfen könnte???  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## pawu123

Also ich habe eine ältere Portage Version Installiert und schon hat es funktioniert "portage-2.0.53". 

Der fehler liegt also nicht bei BIND!!!

Der Fehler liegt also an der portage-2.0.54 Version!!!

Trotzdem vielen Dank!

Gruß Patrick

----------

## chrib

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich habe eine ältere Portage Version Installiert und schon hat es funktioniert "portage-2.0.53".
> 
> Der fehler liegt also nicht bei BIND!!!
> 
> Der Fehler liegt also an der portage-2.0.54 Version!!! 

 

Nein, tut er nicht. Portage weisst Dich darauf hin, dass etwas nicht in Ordnung ist und bricht die Installation ab. Ältere Portageversionen haben das natürlich nicht gemacht und deshalb konntest Du bind installieren.

 *pawu123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> QA Notice: the following files contain insecure RUNPATH's
> 
>  Please file a bug about this at https://bugs.gentoo.org/
> ...

 

Ich hoffe Du hast Dir mal die Fehlermeldung genau angeschaut. Da steht nämlich genau was zu tun ist. 

BTW: Heb Dir einige Ausrufezeichen ruhig auf, wer weiß wann Du die einmal benötigten kannst.

----------

## SinoTech

 *chrib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  *pawu123 wrote:*   
> ...

 

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das wirklich die Fehlermeldung ist, denn für mich sieht das mehr nach einem simplen Hinweis aus. Davon abgesehen macht portage danach noch weiter und hört dann irgendwann später auf.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## chrib

Portage steigt auf jeden Fall aus, weil es insecure binaries findet. Ich hatte das Problem auch mal mit pike gehabt.

----------

